# Undertale-inspired song I made a couple days ago



## Tetrachroma (Nov 4, 2018)

(In retrospect, this could also work for Deus Ex)


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 4, 2018)

That’s pretty good! You make songs regularly?


----------



## Polaris (Nov 4, 2018)

Sounds quite nice!


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 4, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> That’s pretty good! You make songs regularly?


Not regularly

At least, I don't _finish _them regularly


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 4, 2018)

Tetrachroma said:


> Not regularly
> 
> At least, I don't _finish _them regularly


Haha, that’s okay 
Have any other completed ones that I could take a listen to?


----------



## Some Moron (Nov 4, 2018)

Good stuff.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 4, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Haha, that’s okay
> Have any other completed ones that I could take a listen to?


Hmm... Not much worth sharing. There's another I made the day after this one, but I might make some edits to it later; Dropbox - Module13.mp3


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 4, 2018)

Tetrachroma said:


> Hmm... Not much worth sharing. There's another I made the day after this one, but I might make some edits to it later; Dropbox - Module13.mp3


Okay, I’ll take a look. Thanks!


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 17, 2018)

*The sound of cool tunes fills you with determination.

But seriously, lovin' it. ;D


----------

